# Honda HS928 Sheer Bolt Problem



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

I did 3 driveways tonight and the last one was a bear, I knew I was going to break a sheer pin or sheer bolt, well it happened, its happened before, luckily it happened when I finished the driveway.

I get the machine back in the garage to put a new one on, and the bolt will not go to the other side, so I tried bending the piece, and no luck. I believe this is number 8 on the parts diagram. Luckily we will probably not get any more snow. I guess I will have to get a new part, I was able to bend the piece a little bit, but still no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

c3po said:


> I did 3 driveways tonight and the last one was a bear, I knew I was going to break a sheer pin or sheer bolt, well it happened, its happened before, luckily it happened when I finished the driveway.
> 
> I get the machine back in the garage to put a new one on, *and the bolt will not go to the other side, so I tried bending the piece, and no luck.??* I believe this is number 8 on the parts diagram. Luckily we will probably not get any more snow. I guess I will have to get a new part, I was able to bend the piece a little bit, but still no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


This is a difficult one and I fail to understand fully what is bolded in red above, however assuming your shear bolts comes from a good source, all I can think for the moment is if there was a big load on the augers even with no snow load like your augers are catching on the housing somewhat or a end bearing that is seizing? Of course this is easy to verify if you remove the shear pins and turning the augers by hand, just speculating.

One more thing, is it possible that the auger shaft are bent?


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> This is a difficult one and I fail to understand fully what is bolded in red above, however assuming your shear bolts comes from a good source, all I can think for the moment is if there was a big load on the augers even with no snow load like your augers are catching on the housing somewhat or a end bearing that is seizing? Of course this is easy to verify if you remove the shear pins and turning the augers by hand, just speculating.
> 
> One more thing, is it possible that the auger shaft are bent?


 I looked up the part that is bent and it is a Boss Lock Bolt, part number 72419-767-013

The auger where the sheer bolt broke is spinning. The driveway I did has a problem when we get a lot of rain lots of water flows across the driveway. This neighbor is looking into a French drain. Normally doing his driveway is not a problem, the night before it snowed we had some heavy rain and with the snow that was already on the ground water was flowing across his driveway many hours after the rain stopped. Last night half of his driveway was a slushy mess, I should have known better.

If I encounter this type of situation with wet slushy snow I am breaking out the Pam spray. The part that is bent is only about $20.00 and I can always grease up the Augers.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I use Honda-sourced auger shear bolts and they can be a bit tricky to get started. I notice that the auger pulls away slightly from the connector block in the center (the piece that connects to the auger via the shear pin). The auger needs to be moved towards the center in order to get the nut started. As the nut is tightened the auger pulls in until it is tight against the connector block. 

Moral of story: Make sure nothing is preventing the auger from being able to slide fully towards the center.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

WHAT, Honda has a shear bolt problem?


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Apple Guy said:


> WHAT, Honda has a shear bolt problem?


Oh that's nothing. Mine shoots a big rooster tail of snow out the chute if I have it at a certain angle. Covers the controls with snow, drives me nuts!

Oh wait - it's you - never mind what I said, Honda makes a perfect machine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This doesn't sound like a honda issue, it sounds like a bent issue. Does the auger wobble when you manually turn the impeller, with the spark plug out?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

There shouldn't be any play in that bolt fitment so I don't see how it got bent. Was it ever replaced with a bolt that had a smaller diameter?


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

not as big a problem as subarus have with blowing head gaskets.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

db9938 said:


> This doesn't sound like a honda issue, it sounds like a bent issue. Does the auger wobble when you manually turn the impeller, with the spark plug out?


I still have difficulty trying to picture his situation mentally but he really doesn't have to turn the impeller if he removes the shear bolts and turn the auger freely especially as it is not seized to the shaft.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

The auger and impeller are spinning fine and I was able to get the auger towards the center. Once the bolt went through the auger I was able to push it through the hole. I think the part is called the Boss Lock Nut. It seems like it is slightly bent. The auger that was free spinning was obviously not seized to the shaft, I have always blown snow before the plows came and put salt and sand down. I am going to buy the Honda Shop Manual and I will take the augers off and grease the shafts.

In 14 years I have busted 3 sheer bolts, it has always happened when the snow was wet so it is probably time for me to start using Pam on the augers and shoot. I am going to need to get some sheer bolts, guess I will contact Robert and see if I can get a part number from him.

There is no snow in the forecast for the next 10 days and I cannot remember us having a snowstorm after St. Patrick's Day, so my use of the snow blower is probably done, now onto the offseason maintenance. If anyone has the part number for the sheer bolts please let me know?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

There's a sticky at the top of the Honda page of this forum: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

There is no one-size-fits-all bolt, they can be model and VIN (or frame number) specific. I saw three different part numbers for the 928s...one was "up to Frame SN 1116881" another was "from Frame SN 1116882." and another from the first gen 928.

You can also use boats.net (the official Honda site is clearer on my computers as I can zoom in while I can't zoom at boats.net even though there is a zoom feature): All Years Honda Snowblower Parts


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

AriensPro1128 said:


> not as big a problem as subarus have with blowing head gaskets.


I missed this the first time I read through the thread. Amen to that there "What head gasket problem on Phase I 2.5's?" I would get from the dealer or Subaru customer service.

I really liked driving my '97 Outback wagon - bought it new - took really good care of it mechanically, used synthetic oil religiously, then bam! HG failure 1. Repaired, then bam! HG failure 2 - 10k later. I realize I got 250k miles out of it, but it still makes me mad that Fuji Heavy Industries pretty much denies they had/have a problem there.

From my experience and what I've heard and read about, you don't even have time to shut 'er down. I always look at my gauges, but on these, once they spike...they're done.

No more Subaru's for you...for one year! Signed, The Subaru Nazi.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Normex said:


> I still have difficulty trying to picture his situation mentally but he really doesn't have to turn the impeller if he removes the shear bolts and turn the auger freely especially as it is not seized to the shaft.


True, I had not thought that far ahead.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

c3po said:


> The auger and impeller are spinning fine and I was able to get the auger towards the center. Once the bolt went through the auger I was able to push it through the hole. I think the part is called the Boss Lock Nut. It seems like it is slightly bent. The auger that was free spinning was obviously not seized to the shaft, I have always blown snow before the plows came and put salt and sand down. I am going to buy the Honda Shop Manual and I will take the augers off and grease the shafts.
> 
> In 14 years I have busted 3 sheer bolts, it has always happened when the snow was wet so it is probably time for me to start using Pam on the augers and shoot. I am going to need to get some sheer bolts, guess I will contact Robert and see if I can get a part number from him.
> 
> There is no snow in the forecast for the next 10 days and I cannot remember us having a snowstorm after St. Patrick's Day, so my use of the snow blower is probably done, now onto the offseason maintenance. If anyone has the part number for the sheer bolts please let me know?


Good to hear, a couple other considerations. One, Canadian models may yet have even different numbers. Robert may able to help guide you in the right direction, if you are in Canada, and most certainly down here. 

Secondly, with the breaking shear pins, I would look for any opportunities of ground interference. Ice can cause it, but the prime suspect is usually something that is snow covered.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

c3po said:


> I did 3 driveways tonight and the last one was a bear, I knew I was going to break a sheer pin or sheer bolt, well it happened, its happened before, luckily it happened when I finished the driveway.
> 
> I get the machine back in the garage to put a new one on, and the bolt will not go to the other side, so I tried bending the piece, and no luck. I believe this is number 8 on the parts diagram. Luckily we will probably not get any more snow. I guess I will have to get a new part, I was able to bend the piece a little bit, but still no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


The auger springs back and that can make installing the shear bolt difficult.

An easy way is to unbolt the bearing holder with the three little bolts on the side of the auger housing and that will allow you to move the auger inwards towards the boss that holds the nut. Otherwise it would be easier if the shear bolt was longer in length, because as you tighten the bolt, it pulls the auger towards the boss that holds the nut.

Try unbolting the bearing holder with the three little bolts, and when you get the shear bolt bolted back in place, then reinstall the side bearing to the side of the auger housing.

Sometimes you can just remove the center bolt that holds the auger shaft and let it spring itself inwards, but sometimes the shaft sticks to the bearing and you would have to tap the shaft inwards towards the nut boss.

After you get the shear bolt fastened then you will have to spring the auger out towards the side of the housing a bit to fasten the 3 bolts that hold the bearing retainer, or the center bolt, which ever was removed, but you will have a little more room to get your hand in there to pull the auger outwards by grabbing the auger. Wear gloves when doing that to help from cutting your hands.


----------

